# Dracula: The Company of Monsters/comic book



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Boom! Studios is releasing a new Drac comic this summer. Coming from Kurt Busiek, Daryl Gregory and Scott Godlewski, the series' premise is as follows:

_DRACULA: THE COMPANY OF MONSTERS tells the story of a powerful, predatory corporation that acquires a valuable asset&#8230;Dracula! They think they own him, but no one can own the Son of the Dragon. There's a monster in their midst that puts Hannibal Lecter to shame--and he plans to gain his freedom in blood. It's bloodsuckers vs. bloodsucker, as Busiek brings an incredibly modern spin to the Dracula mythos. _

Look for it at your local shop this August. I like Busiek's work so I'll give it a shot.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=26419


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks interesting...sort of a take on the old Marvel series _The Tomb of Dracula._ Might have to check this one out.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I've already ordered it. Should come out in August.

I also got the 1st part of Bram Stokers Death Ship. It is a 4 part story of what
happened on the ship that brought Dracula to England.


----------

